# Apache & php problem



## aadryaan94 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi' , i have a problem... i make install , deinstall , reinstall apache and don't work php ... now , don't work apache :d when i go to index , this say "Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server." , and when i go to index.html , this say "Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, you@example.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log."


----------



## mamalos (Nov 27, 2012)

Check your apache's error log (usually located /var/log/httpd-error.log) and see where access is forbidden. Either your DocumentRoot is not accessible or there is no index.html in it.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 27, 2012)

[Tue Nov 27 16:40:15 2012] [warn] [client 192.168.2.102] (53)Software caused connection abort: mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server
[Tue Nov 27 16:40:15 2012] [error] [client 192.168.2.102] Premature end of script headers: index.html


----------



## mamalos (Nov 27, 2012)

Instead of replying with a copy paste of your error log, at least show that you're trying to resolve your issues and reply to the questions. Do you know where your DocuentRoot is? Is there any index.html file accessible by your www user? What are your settings on your httpd.conf with respect to your DocumentRoot? From your config it seems that you're options that involve FastCGI that aren't working properly. Please try to be more informative with respect to your machine's settings and setup, otherwise it'll be difficult for someone to help you.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 27, 2012)

so ... i have acces to all machine ... documentroot is in /usr/local/www/apache22/data


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nobody?


----------



## gkontos (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 28, 2012)

and ... ? what is this ?


----------



## mamalos (Nov 28, 2012)

What gkontos is telling you is to read these guidelines on how to ask the right questions in order to get an answer. With the way you are asking your questions there can be no answer other than:

"You have an error in your configuration."

So, either read this thread and try to pose your questions more explicitly or at least try to post your configuration differences with respect to your services' defaults, your system configuration relative to your services and the filesystem layout of your server, followed by comments on how your setup works or should work with respect to your configuration.

If you keep on asking questions without giving any clue, I don't think that anybody will be able to help you.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Full Problem*

So ... When i go to http://86.121.79.14/ , this say :

```
Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.
```
When i go to http://86.121.79.14/index.php , this say :

```
Remote server or file not found

Check that the address is spelled correctly, or try searching for the site.
```
When i go to http://86.121.79.14/test.php , work ! This show me php config and other info.
When i go to http://86.121.79.14/install.php , work ! But i can't connect to mysql , to make config.


----------



## mamalos (Nov 29, 2012)

What are the contents of your DocumentRoot? Most probably you don't have an index.php/index.html in there or your DirectoryIndex directive is not set properly (which in your case it should be probably set to index.php index.html).


----------



## aadryaan94 (Nov 29, 2012)

Done ! It works ! 
Tnx DutchDaemon !


----------

